# Is this s rhombeus



## shaolin-what (Sep 11, 2005)

I put this on hold to get a confirmation. It is about 4.5" and is slightly yellow in color at the chin. The tail is a solid black to the end. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like an compressus.


----------



## shaolin-what (Sep 11, 2005)

Just to add to the description, the photo makes the whole fish to have a yellow color but it is not. It is only a bit yellow around the gill area. The top is a greenish color.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Yellow anal fin also, right?


----------



## shaolin-what (Sep 11, 2005)

no the anal fin is a transparent grey/smoke color. The pic sucks... it was taken w/ my phone.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I still think it's an compressus.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Irritans has a clear tail edge...that black tail band rules out irritans.
Looks like a rhom to me...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Compressus..yellow gill and black tail band.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Pic didn't attach for some reason. You can check Aquascape's Compressus
pics.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Rhom has a clear tail edge.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Rhom has a clear tail edge.
> [snapback]1194715[/snapback]​


No it doesnt. That fish is a rhom.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Looks like an compressus.
> [snapback]1194615[/snapback]​


when you first posted, you said it was rhom and you were right and now you are wrong :laugh:


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like an compressus.
> ...


I'm sure it won't be the last time I'm wrong.








I 1st thought it was an irritan.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > Rhom has a clear tail edge.
> ...


Based on the pic comparison from Aquascape, Pedro's Rhoms have clear edge.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

looks rhombish...


----------



## shaolin-what (Sep 11, 2005)

I decided to get the fish, its more like 3.5". Here are a few more pics to help w/ the ID.

w/o flash



















w/ flash


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Here's a pic of a Compressus.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thats a rhom u got there, nice one too bro.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, S. rhombeus


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

look at the anal and dorsal fin there way different not compressus its a rhom


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > rchan11 said:
> ...


Rhoms do not have a clear edge. Not saying anything bad about Aquascape, but stores are not the best places to ID fish.


----------

